# RPM Dip in 2nd Gear



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

2014 Cruze Diesel, 21xxx on the clock. Noticed this issue awhile back, not sure if it is common or "normal". Under light acceleration the RPMs drop anywhere from 50-400ish from the 2000 mark. It sounds as though it is shifting, but its not. Does not seem to bog down; although, sometimes it really feels like it shifted and suddenly accelerates harder. Doesn't do this when giving decent throttle. However, since I drive the car in traffic and for mileage, I tend to be light on the pedal so I notice it all the time. Doesn't matter if the car is hot or cold. Hills seem to make it worse. I uploaded this short video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0pVKvpT2bsNotice it shifts to 2nd at 10mph, then RPMs drop from 2000 to 1700 at 15mph, then finally shifts into 3rd at 20mph. Anyone else have a similar thing going on? I will try to see what TPS% it does/doesn't occur at.. Car goes in Friday for oil change and so I can show them this phenomena.. plus maybe have them address the footlocker odor from my ac..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I believe this is called shifting gears and/or locking the torque converter. 

Mine behaves in this way. I consider it normal.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

You could also check your TCC slip speed/lockup, if available to view.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Definitely sounds like TCC lockup. Normal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> 2014 Cruze Diesel, 21xxx on the clock. Noticed this issue awhile back, not sure if it is common or "normal". Under light acceleration the RPMs drop anywhere from 50-400ish from the 2000 mark. It sounds as though it is shifting, but its not. Does not seem to bog down; although, sometimes it really feels like it shifted and suddenly accelerates harder. Doesn't do this when giving decent throttle. However, since I drive the car in traffic and for mileage, I tend to be light on the pedal so I notice it all the time. Doesn't matter if the car is hot or cold. Hills seem to make it worse. I uploaded this short video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0pVKvpT2bsNotice it shifts to 2nd at 10mph, then RPMs drop from 2000 to 1700 at 15mph, then finally shifts into 3rd at 20mph. Anyone else have a similar thing going on? I will try to see what TPS% it does/doesn't occur at.. Car goes in Friday for oil change and so I can show them this phenomena.. plus maybe have them address the footlocker odor from my ac..


To keep the musty smell away, never use the "low low" temperature setting. always turn it to the lowest, then one notch up. I read about that on this forum a while back and it works like a charm.

As for the shifting, i think this is just normal trans shifting under the given conditions. The diesel will upshift faster than some other cars will.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, if that's normal that's fine, just don't want to be stuck with an expensive slush box repair down the road. I guess I'm seeing the converter lockup in 2nd. New to me, only daily drove a 6spd manual before this lol ac odor is also new since I've never had working ac until now!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The footlocker odor is mold/mildew. There is a GM cleaning kit for this - have your dealership apply this kit, verify the HVAC drain isn't clogged, and also turn on the Afterblow feature in the BCM. My dealership did this for me a couple of years ago and all subsequent footlocker odors have been traced to my feet.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I would also consider the 2nd gear behavior to be normal. I have noticed it most prominently when driving in manual mode, and I always figured it was some kind of torque converter behavior, but didn't think much of it. It's done it from new until now at 45,000 for me, but no problems have arisen from it.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

How long does the after blow feature operate? I knew they had some kits for this some years back. I didn't know it was an option in the BCM. I try to make a habit of turning the AC off a few miles before shutting the car down and run the blower fan on high.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruzator said:


> How long does the after blow feature operate? I knew they had some kits for this some years back. I didn't know it was an option in the BCM. I try to make a habit of turning the AC off a few miles before shutting the car down and run the blower fan on high.


I've only caught the afterblow running in my car once or twice. My understanding is it blows air through the system every 10 minutes for a minute at a time for an hour after you turn off the car. It only operates if you were running the A/C.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi
I am currently having this RPM issue and I am not sure is it the same as what you are mentioning or different. Recently I noticed that while I am driving and very slow speed between first and third gear I guess, the moment I remove my leg from the acceleration pedal the RPM drop very fast to below 900 and can feel the car is pulling down hard as if its changing gear, then RPM push back to 1100. Is that normal or something wrong?
The mechanic said it might be related to the exhaust camshaft.
I attached a link to videos I shot while driving to show the RPM behave.

Thanks.





__





0 new items by Mohd Abd







photos.app.goo.gl


----------

